# My Work



## Rebound (Dec 15, 2009)

I Mainly Do Photoshop stuff but I do some Photography also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My DeviantArt

Some Previews:













If you like them, I'd really appreciate if you faved and commented on Deviantart too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you like!


----------



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

I like your Beat, especially how you did his background, If i may make a reccomendation, I think particularly in the beat one maybe have a line around him that sperates him from the background? idk

I like it alot though


----------



## Krisboo (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice work! I'm on deviantART too, but y work isn't nearly as good as yours xD. Like the BG effects that you added to the Twewy characters. Using the colors of their clothes seem to work very well in a Background.

Keep Up the good work!

c ya.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 25, 2009)

wish i would be half that talented in the handling with photoshop, the first one is the best, though the others are very nice too. just started with photoshop, will obviously take me a long time till' this niveau


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work you have there. ^^


----------



## Creah (Dec 27, 2009)

that's cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, I mean, I can't even DO photoshop


----------

